

Beautiful Interactive SVG Illustration Demo - dragongraphics
http://codepen.io/ashleynolan/pen/WbxNap?editors=101

======
vortico
This is neat, although fairly straightforward if you know about the
`scrollTop` property. I foresee this zoom-scroll effect being used on actual
homepages of startups, which will further separate users with slow computers
and tablets from the intended user experience of the website.

